

Amazon.com and The Atlantic Will Sell Short Stories on the Kindle - byrneseyeview
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/05/books/05fiction.html

======
waterlesscloud
$3.99 each. Gonna have to lower that price point a little. Too many people
with their hands in the till.

~~~
anigbrowl
Agree...but it strikes me that there's an opportunity here for lovers of genre
fiction. Mystery and Sci-fi magazines used to provide both a platform and a
means of earning a living for new authors, but in recent years readership of
literary periodicals has fallen.

I would not pay $3.99 for a novella (and I'm old-fashioned enough to prefer
paper when it comes to reading for pleasure) but I might consider $5 once
every month or two for a bunch of short stories.

